# Schwalbe Furious Fred



## brandonecpt (May 7, 2007)

I've had a few of these in the past, all 29 x 2.0, but I've never had one this light! Yes, it's an Ikea scale, but it's been pretty accurate so far. So, let's say it's a few grams off, that's still stupid-light! All of the other Furious Fred 29er tires I've had have been in the 348-358g range.

Sorry for the gigantic pictures.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I hope you know that is a fire road tire only...


----------



## brandonecpt (May 7, 2007)

Oh man, no kidding? Well damn, I guess I'll have to go back and withdraw myself from the XC race results that I've used these in previously. Thanks for the heads up, good to know.

As an aside, I really appreciate how much you added to this thread with your comment. The thread is much more useful now.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I made podium on sketchier tires myself. You don't need to be a smartass about my "opinion."


----------



## brandonecpt (May 7, 2007)

My apologies. Your post sounded much less like your opinion and much more like a stated fact. And since I've done a few endurance and ultra endurance races on them in the past, I know they can hold up.

Now, they certainly won't hold up to an entire season of riding, that IS a fact.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Zachariah said:


> I hope you know that is a fire road tire only...


Not true. If you have mad skills you can use it in just about any terrain.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Jk_Alentejano (Jun 21, 2011)

I must say i have one FF in the back for a while, initially was just to test it and take it off after a couple of rides but the tire really impressed me, the grip is much better than i expected so i kept it on.
My advice is try it before you talk, and for bradon, this is a race day tire, is not suppose to last half a season, so forget the whole season that comment just didn't made sense...
As for the thread, that is a really really really impressive weight, my 26x2.0 was 330g but tubeless ready or whatever they call it in schwable.


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

I've been running a FF rear through the US Cup East series and GA series and Bump&Grind and it's been awesome. Definitely not a fire-road only tire. Low pressure, high-volume...maybe I've been lucky; but, it's been great and I'm not the best line picker. Mud, though, is an issue.


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

I'd like to see something in between a Fred and the Ralph tubular. Until I find something like that, I'm going to continue to run the Fred in the rear for everything but mud.


----------



## k^2 (Dec 18, 2007)

To all that use this tire. I have been considering to put it on my rear wheel. However here in Michigan it has been a very dry season. The trails are becoming loose over hard pack. Currently I am running Maxxis Aspen on the back and it starts slipping specially on steep climbs. I have been thinking about other tires but I don't want to loose the rolling resistance. Does anybody have any experience with this tire in loose over hard pack conditions?


----------

